# Women's Admiral branded Schwinn



## petritl (Mar 10, 2013)

A few months back I called a Craigslist ad for "bicycle" for sale. This bike was bought new by the sellers grandmother, I brought it home to part it out but the misses took a liking to it.

Today I began cleaning it up for the riding season. 0000 steel wool and rust stain remover did a nice job, washed the parts then clear coated. The misses wanted a sweetheart sprocket so I added one I had.






Good thing I live by myself, the kitchen island makes a nice work station.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 10, 2013)

So,.........where's the finished product with the smilin' wife on it.....?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 10, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> So,.........where's the finished product with the smilin' wife on it.....?




The smilin' wife is just out of the field of view in the pic of the bicycle on the kitchen island and the cleaning solutions at the sink.
Chris


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 10, 2013)

Very nice job coming out nice !!


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 10, 2013)

petritl said:


> ...Today I began cleaning it up for the riding season. 0000 steel wool and rust stain remover did a nice job, washed the parts then clear coated...




Please explain, what specifically is "rust stain remover"?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 10, 2013)

At is a product I use called whink in a brown bottle that you can get at a local hardware store (the big two don't carry it).
I see it in one of the pics.
You have to use it carefully, wiping quickly and follow up with a protective oil as it does take some luster off.
Chris


----------



## petritl (Mar 11, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> The smilin' wife is just out of the field of view in the pic of the bicycle on the kitchen island and the cleaning solutions at the sink.
> Chris






This is where I ended last night, I'll put a little more time into it this evening but will be leaving for OKC Tuesday and will be out the week. 

I found a 9 hole blue rack I removed from a ladies bike, that will also get the 0000 and rust stain remover treatment.

The second picture was taken after I attempted to do the quick and easy method of 0000 steel wool and WD40 with the bike assembled. I wasn't happy with the aged greenish color stains to the paint from the years of sun and dirt.

I purchased the stain remover from Walmart, it is pretty strong so chemical gloves are a must. I poured the remover on the steel wool and went to scrubbing. The stencils were pretty tolerant of this action but take care around the decals and pinstripes; after scrubbing I washed the parts in hot soapy water then towel dried them. The clear coat really brought out the color but Im sure oiling would have had similar results. I just didn't want to worry about reoiling to maintain the nice look.

MB, the kids and I are renting a cottage on Okracoke Island for a week in July, this Schwinn and one of my cruisers will be peddling around this little island.

I will continue to add progress pictures. 

I have a pair of white Schwinn handgrips but am looking for a pair of used white pedals, does anyone have a pair they would part with?


----------



## petritl (Mar 22, 2013)

I had some more time to work on the bike, I'm not sure about the tires. I hope they yellow and dull a bit in time they are too bright now.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks great! What i find more amazing than the bike is the fact you are doing this in the Kitchen! Closer to the Beers! You need to find a better seat.


----------



## petritl (Mar 23, 2013)

Since this was a pretty plain girls bike with low value, I didn't feel guilty adding an aftermarket headlight (need to level yet)and a tweeked 9 hole rack to her.


----------



## petritl (Mar 31, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> So,.........where's the finished product with the smilin' wife on it.....?



Test drive: she was smiling and ringing the Phillips bell all the way around the block.


----------

